# What is the temperature of a golden retreiver suppose to be?



## snappyweather (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Our 10 month old Golden - Bear is sick again. Took him to vet and he has skin infection in both back paws. So we have antibiotic and powder and an E Collar which Bear does NOT like. 

Vet said his temp was a little high at 104. What is a normal temp? AND how high is dangerous

Thanks in advance

Bears Mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

102 is the normal temperature. A few degrees one way or the other would be dangerous.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Roughly 100 - 102 is considered average normal for dogs.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hope all goes well and your pup will be feeling better soon, e collars are definitely a pain in the ass for the dog and owners


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope Bear feels better soon


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

snappyweather said:


> Hi
> 
> Our 10 month old Golden - Bear is sick again. Took him to vet and he has skin infection in both back paws. So we have antibiotic and powder and an E Collar which Bear does NOT like.
> 
> ...


 
A dog's normal temp is 101-102 degrees. 104 is quite high, and would be considered dangerous if allowed to remain as high for any length of time. Was a blood test done to determine the white blood count?


----------



## snappyweather (Mar 4, 2007)

HI update on bear.

His temp is back to normal today. I was quite concerned last night and watched him alot. He is some back to normal as much as you can be with an ecollar. not playing but not sleeping all the time either. 

His paws instead of bright red are only pink and doc said we could take collar off when pink was there. HOWEVER I will keep the collar on for maybe a couple more days to make sure.

No tests were done on Bear vet said if he's not any better bring him back on monday for test. But again his temp is normal today.

Again thank you all for your help

Bears Mom


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear that Bear is feeling much better; and now I know what the average temp of a GR is, too!

THanks, everyone!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Bear is feeling so much better. Hopefully will continue to improve. Good luck!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I kinda already knew this one but I did a Google just to get a consensus... everyone disagrees on the exact range considered "normal" but all agree a few degrees up or down in not cause for concern. Basically within the range of 100F-103F is nothing to be concerned about. Outside of this range is reason to visit a vet... and outside of 97F-106F is a major emergency!

Any idea how Bear got that skin infection?


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Just an FYI on temperature. I brought Maple in to the vet for her last shot recently. The office goes nuts when she's there, throwing toys, making a big deal of her, etc. Well, she was going puppy crazy and then they brought her in and took her temp, it was high 103. The vet said it was all the excitement and running around and nothing to be too concerned about. So, keep that in mind in terms of what happens before the temperature is taken. Makes sense I suppose ...


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Poor Bear. But glad he is on the mend.


----------

